# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Как восстановить драйвера USB концентратора?

## Сияние Ра

Добрый день, господа.
По недоразумению через "Диспетчер устройств" были удалены драйвера Корневого USB концентратора, Стандартного OpenHCD USB хост-контроллера, Стандартного расширенного PCI-USB хост-контроллера на ноутбуке Toshiba Satellite A100 c Windows XP Home Edition SP3. Соответственно, сейчас не работает не один USB-порт.
Теперь эти устройства в "Диспетчере устройств" попадают в раздел "Другие устройства" как "Контроллеры универсальной последовательной шины USB". Попытка обновить драйверы с помощью "Мастера обновления оборудования" остаётся не успешной, Необходимое программное обеспечение не находится. Установка SP3 тоже проблемы не решило.
Каким образом можно восстановить удалённые драйвера и работу названных устройств?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arkadiy

Попробуйте вот это, может подойдет...
http://www.driverfiles.net/USB/Princ...4,471,14,.html

Ссылку нашёл кстати в поисковике  :Smiley:

----------


## Сияние Ра

Не помогло. Вместо драйверов предлагают грузить программу Driver Detective. Программа может быть и super good, но ключика рабочего в инете не нашлося.

----------


## Arkadiy

> Не помогло. Вместо драйверов предлагают грузить программу Driver Detective. Программа может быть и super good, но ключика рабочего в инете не нашлося.


Пардон, не заметил я что ссылка не на драйвер а на эту левую прогу. :Sad: 

Ну как другие варианты это сайт производителя, может там есть драйвера для ноутбука. Или глянуть ещё раз хорошо диски прилагающиеся к ноутбуку, как правило есть один диск с драйверами на случай переустановки оперативной системы...

----------


## Сияние Ра

На сайте Тошибы дров для USB не нашёл, чипсет по модели бука не нашёл. Честно говоря не понимаю, что это обозначает. На другие модели буков Тошиба есть чипсет. Быть может мамка не тошибина, дык завтра попробую посмотреть. Тоже, кстати, пока не смог увидеть название материнки - в сведениях о системе не отбражается. Буду отключать загрузочную картинку завтра.
К ноутбуку прилагался только диск-реаниматор. Пользоваться им ещё не разу не приходилось, но так понимаю, что все программы придётся устанавливать заново после его применения, а документы все придётся прежде сохранять.

----------


## pig

> К ноутбуку прилагался только диск-реаниматор. Пользоваться им ещё не разу не приходилось, но так понимаю, что все программы придётся устанавливать заново после его применения, а документы все придётся прежде сохранять.


Это точно.

----------


## Сияние Ра

Ребята, спасибо всем за попытку помочь. Проблему снимаю. Вернул дрова с помощью восстановления системы на более раннюю контрольную точку, когда дрова USB ещё не были удалены.

Тем не менее вопросы остались:
- так и не смог выяснить какая материнка, не нашёл где отключается загрузочная картинка;
- где всё-таки пришлось бы искать дрова, если бы не помогло восстановление,
- почему на эту модель ноутбука у Тошибы нет чипсета.
Но, теперь это уже не актуально.

Всем удачи.

----------


## PavelA

Вот еще сайт с наборчиками драйверов.
http://www.driverpacks.net/DriverPacks/
Вторая ссылка:
http://www.nix.ru/download_drivers_b...?good_id=58785

----------


## Сияние Ра

> Вот еще сайт с наборчиками драйверов.
> http://www.driverpacks.net/DriverPacks/
> Вторая ссылка:
> http://www.nix.ru/download_drivers_b...?good_id=58785


Спасибо за ссылки.
По первой ссылке надо знать производителя материнки. Сейчас уже не буду выискивать её название, поскольку драйвера восстановлены.
По второй ссылке два пути: либо дрова на ноутбуки для Америки, среди которых нет моей модели, либо сайт Тошибы, на котором я и не смог найти ни дров на USB, ни чипсет.

----------


## Mamont

> Ребята, спасибо всем за попытку помочь. Проблему снимаю. Вернул дрова с помощью восстановления системы на более раннюю контрольную точку, когда дрова USB ещё не были удалены.
> 
> Тем не менее вопросы остались:
> - так и не смог выяснить какая материнка, не нашёл где отключается загрузочная картинка;
> - где всё-таки пришлось бы искать дрова, если бы не помогло восстановление,
> - почему на эту модель ноутбука у Тошибы нет чипсета.
> Но, теперь это уже не актуально.
> 
> Всем удачи.


Для начала назовите модель Вашего ноутбука. Toshiba Satellite A100-????

----------


## Сияние Ра

Toshiba Satellite A100-528
Model № PSAA2E-01H00YRU
Serial № 36761250G

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Toshiba Satellite A100-528
Model № PSAA2E-01H00YRU
Serial № 36761250G
В информационной службе Тошибы ответили, что на сайте нет драйверов USB, потому как в буке используются дрова идущие в операционке. Про чипсет вооще не смогли ничего ответить.

----------


## Mamont

> В информационной службе Тошибы ответили, что на сайте нет драйверов USB, потому как в буке используются дрова идущие в операционке.


Вам правильно ответили.



> Про чипсет вооще не смогли ничего ответить


Чипсет в Вашем ноутбуке - ATI Radeon Xpress 200M.
Драйвер можете попробовать этот (от другой модели).

----------


## Сияние Ра

> Чипсет в Вашем ноутбуке - ATI Radeon Xpress 200M.


Ну, понятно, мамка чужая. Хотя, если уж используете не свою деталь в своём изделии, то уж будьте добры осуществляйте поддержку этой детали.
Ссылку запомню, но эксперементировать с чипсетом сейчас уже не буду, после отката системы всё пришло в норму.

А всё-таки приятно, когда человек докапывается до сути вопроса, когда есть результат. Спасибо *Mamont.*

----------


## Mamont

> Ну, понятно, мамка чужая. Хотя, если уж используете не свою деталь в своём изделии, то уж будьте добры осуществляйте поддержку этой детали.


Вам продали левак, надо было перед покупкой проверить на офсайте.

----------


## Сияние Ра

> Вам продали левак, надо было перед покупкой проверить на офсайте.


Это Вы из чего вывод сделали, из того, что на тошибовском сайте не обупликован чипсет на эту модель?

----------


## Mamont

> Это Вы из чего вывод сделали, из того, что на тошибовском сайте не обупликован чипсет на эту модель?


Конечно, а разве это не очевидно? Или Вы считаете, что они просто так забыли про данную модель?

----------


## Сияние Ра

Так остальные драйвера и утилиты на эту модель там присутствуют. Просто не выложен чипсет и дрова на USB  в списке драверов на эту модель. Скорее всего потому что материнка произведена не Тошибой. И консультант из тошибовкской информационной службы поодержки ничего криминального не учуял. Модель такая у Тошибы существует. Ну, что ещё?

----------


## Dimka78

Люди выручайте!
Вобщем такая проблема: обновил я драйвера на usb version 2.0. Оно до конца не установилось и произошел збой! И теперь мышка не работает и ни на что не риагирует! (и флешка юисбишная не пашет). Вобщем все что связано с usб не работает!

Дайте пожалуйста ссыль на скачку этого драйвера или может как-то можно вернуть старую версию драйвера!
У меня Windows 7

Жду с нетерпением вашего ответа!

----------


## LEON®

Может быть откат драйвера или восстановление контрольной точки...

----------

